# JSP und Datenbankzugriff mittels Business Objekten



## Stucky (6. Jul 2004)

Ich versuchte, auf einer JSP-Seite Daten in ein DataGrid abzufüllen, welche via Business-Objekten aus einer Mysql DB abgerufen werden. Ich stiess dabei jedoch auf riesige Probleme. Kann mir jemand so schnell wie möglich helfen ?


----------



## odysseus (8. Jul 2004)

was denn für probleme ?  :applaus:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Jul 2004)

odysseus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was denn für probleme ?  :applaus:


Ein wenig präziser solltest Du Dich schon ausdrücken, stimmt.


----------

